# My review of the Voopoo MAAT tank and DRAG 2 Platinum



## Room Fogger (15/4/19)

*Voopoo MAAT Sub-Ohm Tank and Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum*

_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied by @VOOPOO before the official launch in South Africa and I am not receiving any payment to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the new offering by Voopoo with the new MAAT Sub-Ohm tank and coils but mention will be made of the Drag 2 Platinum as the platform used for this review, as numerous in detail reviews have been done on it already.
*
Unboxing*
This is the part where the whole process becomes an eye candy festival and where things get really interesting. The MAAT Sub-Ohm tank is very neatly packaged and sits snug in its box, with ample protection provided by the high density sponge tray it comes in.




*Tank - Contents Included*
MAAT Tank (4ml)
Spare Glass (2ml)
MT-M1 Coil (0.13Ω)
MMT-M2 Coil (Pre-installed 0.20Ω)
Spare O-Ring set (6)
User Manual

The Drag 2 Platinum mod received was a color called “The Flame”, and I think all will agree that it looks spectacular.




*Mod - Contents included*
Drag 2 177 W Platinum TC Mod
USB Cable
Little envelope with the following:
GENE Chip Card
Warranty Card
User Manual
*
Initial impression*
This pairing is really going to turn some heads as the look of both is somewhat out of the ordinary, but each assists in complimenting the other. The overall feel is that of luxury and quality, and with great finishing this is a combination that will be a great addition to any vape collection.




*Specifications and Features*

*Voopoo MAAT Sub-ohm Tank




Specifications*
Size: 56 x 28mm (Standard) & 56 x 24.5mm (TPD)
Capacity: Standard 4ml & TPD 2ml
Coil: MT-M1 0.13ohm Single Mesh Coil(60-85W); MT-M2 0.2ohm Dual Mesh Coil (50-80W)
Material: Stainless Steel & Glass
Top fill with push button opening.
Thread: 510
(As obtained from Voopoo website and Internet)

*Features*
Middle AF design with bottom airflow make-up
Push and Play coil-installation system for easy replacement
Coils burn-out prevention
Triple air holes for smooth air intake
All-new MT-M1/M2 Mesh coils
(As obtained from Voopoo website and Internet)




*Opinion, pros and cons*
The MAAT tank has an almost futuristic design that will make it quite noticeable when compared to other tanks, and it almost looks a bit industrial and rugged. The finishing has been done extremely well and it gives the appearance of a high quality product. The plug and play coil installation is extremely easy, and all of the individual pieces fit together very well to give an almost seamless appearance. Airflow is impressive for DL vaping while being very smooth and reasonably quiet, and no whistling or other noises came from it while in use while the flavor from this tank and coil combinations really impressed me. It does heat up a bit if you chain vape, which was the case with me most of the time. About the only cons I could find was that some of the corners on the airflow control ring are a bit pointed, and may prove to be an uncomfortable experience if bumped. Due to the design of the push button spring loaded top fill cap current drip tips will not fit, unless someone starts making them, and the one supplied with the tank tapered up to quite a thin top lip, with it almost feeling sharp.

*Coils*
An additional coil was supplied for testing over and above the two mentioned in the original specifications, being a triple core coil with a resistance of 0.19 Ohm. The first tried was the MT-M1 0.13ohm Single Mesh Coil (60-85W) that produced a hot vape that became uncomfortable to me even at 60W and it was not tested to the full extent of its capabilities. It will be most suited to someone who prefers a hotter vape at high wattage.

The second coil being the MT-M2 0.2ohm Dual Mesh Coil (50-80W) produced a warm but not uncomfortable vape in the range from 50W to 70W with both tobacco and custard providing great taste between 50 and 60W and fruit with ice where 65W seemed to be the sweet spot.

The extra coil supplied was a MT-M3 0.19 Triple Mesh Coil and this gave me the best experience as I prefer a cooler vape range from 50W to 70W, with tobacco shining between 50 and 55W, and custard and fruit with ice between 55 and 65W. Even when prolonged vaping took place with the coils between 45 and 70W no problems were experienced while flavor changes and sweetness could be identified when playing around with varying power levels. The wicking efficiency is also excellent as no dry hits were experienced even while chain vaping at 60 or 70 W.

Would I buy one, yes, both for its looks, as well as its performance. If you want clouds and flavour then this is an excellent option which will not disappoint in a hurry.

*Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum


*

*Specifications*
Size: 88.3*51*26.5mm
Material: Stainless Steel+ Resin
Battery Type: 2* 18650 battery
Max wattage: 177W
Resistance Range: 0.05-5ohm
Working Current:1-40A
Output Voltage Range:0-7.5V
Temperature Range: 100-315℃/200-600℉
Thread: 510 Thread
(As obtained from Voopoo website and Internet)

*Features*
New GENE Chip
Multiple protection features for safer use.
(As obtained from Voopoo website and Internet)

*Opinion, likes and dislikes*
This is an extremely well built device with finishes and curves that will make most sport cars take a second look and turn green with envy. The performance of the new GENE chip results in immediate firing and the overall vaping pleasure. Finishing and fit is exceptionally well done with minimal movement on the battery door, but then you really have to intentionally look for it. No rattles were observed while testing. The only con was the dim display of the screen that made making adjustments in direct daylight virtually impossible, and even in shade older eyes may still experience a slight problem seeing the display properly.

Would I buy it, most definitely, this a top notch piece of engineering. This is a mod that I will hopefully be able to enjoy for a long time.

_A sincere thank you to Thea from @VOOPOO for supplying the Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum mod and the MAAT Sub-Ohm tank for review and for providing the opportunity to do a review on them._

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/19)

As this is my first formal review any feedback would be greatly appreciated, as this is the only way I will be able to see if this is something I want to continue with, or shelve it for the pros.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (15/4/19)

It's a great review @Room Fogger. I can't find any fault with it. 

I find that the display is also dim too. Another issue that I ran into was it asking me if it's a new coil after switching it on. I got that all day, with fully charged batteries. I've changed nothing and it still keeps asking me if I have a new coil installed, gets rather annoying every single time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> It's a great review @Room Fogger. I can't find any fault with it.
> 
> I find that the display is also dim too. Another issue that I ran into was it asking me if it's a new coil after switching it on. I got that all day, with fully charged batteries. I've changed nothing and it still keeps asking me if I have a new coil installed, gets rather annoying every single time.


Thought that part was my stupidity. Maybe we should pm them to give them a heads up on that. I didn’t really find it too annoying, but feel better now that I know it was not just me. 

Thanks for the kind feedback, making me look forward to trying another one now. Let’s see what is in the box for tomorrow. Must just get my photographs and template sorted, not sure how many and if everything flows well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (15/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> As this is my first formal review any feedback would be greatly appreciated, as this is the only way I will be able to see if this is something I want to continue with, or shelve it for the pros.


Nicely done @Room Fogger , wouldn't change a thing. Precise and to the point. Good Job, especially as its your first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thought that part was my stupidity. Maybe we should pm them to give them a heads up on that. I didn’t really find it too annoying, but feel better now that I know it was not just me.
> 
> Thanks for the kind feedback, making me look forward to trying another one now. Let’s see what is in the box for tomorrow. Must just get my photographs and template sorted, not sure how many and if everything flows well.


Turns out @StompieZA has the same issue as us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Turns out @StompieZA has the same issue as us.


@StompieZA , is someone informing them of the problem or do you think they will pick it up from your review?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @StompieZA , is someone informing them of the problem or do you think they will pick it up from your review?



I did notify Thea but havent received a reply yet so lets see. Sure they will sort it out with firmware i hope

Great review @Room Fogger!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/4/19)

Great review Francois. I would say go on with it, you did a stellar job. 

Maybe all of you should let her know individually in order for them to understand there is an issue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/4/19)

Well done on the first review Mr @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Nicely done @Room Fogger !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/19)

Awesome review

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

